
Ask HN: Is there any interest in Ghost Trainer App for runners/cyclers? - finchisko
I personally miss some kind of sport tracker app, that would allow to compare my progress live in the field, with some kind of Ghost Trainer, where I would see on a map if I&#x27;m slower or faster then previous recording or even compare myself with others.<p>App could eventually yell at me if I would lag too much behind or motivates me some other way.<p>I did found some GhostRacer for Android (currently has some issues with segments from Strava), but still thinks there is place for another app.<p>What do you think, is it worth spending time creating one? Or anybody willing to join me?
======
jetti
I like the idea though I probably wouldn't use it myself. I don't typically do
the same route the exact same way day after day. Because of that, seeing a
ghost on the map wouldn't be useful. I also am not looking at the map when I'm
running/biking. One feature I would use is based on distance/time rather than
position. So if I run a 10 minute mile yesterday and I run a 10:24 minute mile
today, I would like to know that I was 24 seconds slower today.

